# Which mid size second-hand car? Astra v Focus



## MissRibena (4 Nov 2010)

Hi everyone

I want to buy a new car but really don't know which is the best between an Astra or Focus.  I have €8 to €10K to spend.

I drive about 50 miles per day on bad, narrow country roads.

I'm looking for something fuel and tax efficient, doesn't cause me hassle and is not awful ugly.  I rarely have passengers but want a hatchback so I can let down backseats for big boot at times.

I've it narrowed down to Focus or Astra (have driven Astra's for years).  I probably prefer the Focus to look at but seem to come across bad fuel consumption figures and I haven't a clue whether to go diesel or petrol or what size engine on either (have only driven 1.4 petrol til now).

Any help would be appreciated!!
Thanks
Rebecca


----------



## Murfnm (4 Nov 2010)

I'm looking into changing my car also. General consensus from what I have read on the web is that the Ford Focus is the better car.  If fuel efficiency is important for you, you should go diesel.  Looking at carzone, you could get a 2007 diesel for your price range.  However I would recommend waiting till next year, where you might be able to get a 2008 for about 10k and avail of the cheaper car tax (2007 – €445, 2008 - €104)


----------



## MissRibena (4 Nov 2010)

Thanks everyone.

1234 - Just wondered why the golf gets such a big thumbs up (you're not the first to say it).


----------



## Murfnm (4 Nov 2010)

I've often wondered that too. At the end it comes down to personal choice - they are both relatively good cars.  Contrary to perceived wisdom, many reliability surveys place the European-built Focus much higher than the Golf.  Also I have read that the Focus is supposed to handle better than the Golf.  However the Golf does have higher perceived quality - i.e. softer touch, less shiny materials in the interior.  

You should take them both for a test drive, as ultimately it is you driving the car not us  If you are driving 50 miles a day then a diesel car will help keep fuel costs down, and have lower emissions than petrol cars.  For me, I would rule out a 2006 1.9tdi Golf as it will cost 582 in car tax a year, as opposed to 104 for a 2008 focus.  But if you prefer the higher powered cars, then the Golf 1.9 might be the better option (although 1.8 diesel focus also available). I have driven a 1.4 petrol Golf, and a 2009 diesel focus zetec, and found that I preferred the focus.  

FYI – Car tax rates….

The rates of Irish Car Tax from January 2010 are shown below based on CO2 emissions
Band A: cars that produce 0-120g/km CO2 - €104 road tax;
Band B: cars that produce 121g - 140g/km CO2 - €156 road tax;
Band C: cars that produce 141g-155g/km CO2 - €302 road tax;
Band D: cars that produce 156g-170g/km CO2 - €447 road tax;
Band E: cars that produce 171g-190g/km CO2 - €630 road tax;
Band F: cars that produce 191g-225g/km CO2 - €1,050 road tax;
Band G: cars that produce 226g/km CO2 and over - €2,100 road tax
The difference between the lowest and highest car tax is €1900 a year - quite a substantial saving.

Older cars registered before July 2008 will continue to be have motor tax based on the size of their engine - the bigger the engine cc - the higher the tax.
Listed below are the car tax rates in Ireland as at Jan 2010 for cars registered prior to July 2008.
The amounts can be paid for 6 months or 3 months - but the rates are slightly higher than if you pay for a full 12 months.
Engine Size ---		Annual Car Tax in € Euro
Not over 1,000 cc - 		€172
1,001 to 1,100 cc	-	        €259
1,101 to 1,200 cc	 -		€286
1,201 to 1,300 cc	 -		€310
1,301 to 1,400 cc	 -		€333
1,401 to 1,500 cc	-		€357
1,501 to 1,600 cc	 -		€445
1,601 to 1,700 cc	-		€471
1,701 to 1,800 cc	-		€551
1,801 to 1,900 cc	 -		€582
1,901 to 2,000 cc	 -		€614
2,001 to 2,100 cc	-		€784
2,101 to 2,200 cc	 -		€823
2,201 to 2,300 cc	 -		€860
2,301 to 2,400 cc	 -		€895
2,401 to 2,500 cc	 -		€935
2,501 to 2,600 cc	-		€1120
2,601 to 2,700 cc	 -		€1164
2,701 to 2,800 cc	 -		€1204
2,801 to 2,900 cc	 -		€1,248
2,901 to 3,000 cc	 -		€1,293
3,001 or more cc	 -		€1,566


----------



## gearoid (5 Nov 2010)

*mid size car*

I've driven A3, Golf and Octavia. I much prefer the Octavia to either Golf or A3. Roomier with much the same components as the other VAGs and very good build quality.


----------



## RonanC (5 Nov 2010)

gearoid said:


> I've driven A3, Golf and Octavia. I much prefer the Octavia to either Golf or A3. Roomier with much the same components as the other VAGs and very good build quality.


 
Dont forget the Seat Leon which comes from the same family and looks even better than any of them.


----------



## MandaC (5 Nov 2010)

RonanC said:


> Dont forget the Seat Leon which comes from the same family and looks even better than any of them.



I disagree about the Leon.

I currently drive a Golf  diesel (GTD) I also looked at the Leon FR, the quality of the Golf interior cabin was miles ahead for a similar price. Leon was very plasticy.  Not to mention the resale value.


----------



## magicbeans (24 Dec 2010)

MissRibena said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I want to buy a new car but really don't know which is the best between an Astra or Focus. I have €8 to €10K to spend.
> 
> ...


 
I have owned both. Good cars, very little between them, just preffered the astra overall. Golf is very overpriced and in recent years VW reliability is a complete myth, parts and servicing also very expensive.


----------



## Avery (24 Dec 2010)

Neither Astra nor focus.I will suggest you to buy Honda Accord 2.4 i-vtec.Its luxury and comfortable car and consumes less petrol then those..


----------



## Purple (27 Dec 2010)

Astra or Focus? Go for the Focus. I agree with other posters; wait for the 2008 diesel Focus. They are superb cars. 
I don't like Golfs (or VW's in general). I find them very boring to drive and very expensive to own relative to Fords. 
If interior trim is an issue just buy a higher spec Focus. It will still be cheaper than the Golf.
The Astra is the best looking car. The Focus is the best drive with the lowest cost of ownership. The Golf has the best marketing department.


----------

